# Designs for new loft.



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here are some pics to a loft I designed. Not sure if I am going to build it yet. Because I already have a loft but it is kind of small. I was thinking of building this in the spring. 

THe nesting boxes Inside wouldn't be like that they would be the ones that I have right now Look at "New loft"album in my profile to see what the nesting boxes look like.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Of course there are some adjustments to it, I designed this a long time ago. Like the perches would be different, And some other minor adjustments.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

ONe of the top windows is a trap door thing, so then the birds can fly down into it and I can close it. Tell me what you think please.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Isn't that along the same lines as the one you have now? Living in Utah, I don't think you should be designing any more lofts with no walls........


----------



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

*great*

loft looks good to me

~F.f~


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*One of a KIND...*

Sophisticated loft...are you going to put galvanized screen on the outside wall? Very impressive...Is that only your floor plan for the new future loft? I want to see the finishing touch...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

very cute!...but as Renee said you need some walls or weather sheilds....so you have gotten the pigeon bug....he he...Im planing another loft too for some fancies and let the homers have my main loft all to themselves..you will find out that when you have gotten the pigeon bug there is just never enough room!...I think you will be happier in the long run with a bigger loft and you will probably change your mind a few times on the design as you learn more and deal with your pigeons day to day....very exciting!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> you will find out that when you have gotten the pigeon bug there is just never enough room!...


Is that another bug that I don't know of? mites lice or anything in some sort? I'll have my Permectrin II again, ready for action...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> Is that another bug that I don't know of? mites lice or anything in some sort? I'll have my Permectrin II again, ready for action...


um, no...it is an expression, as in hooked on pigeons and want more....


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah, I was going to put up wood like I did with the one I had. I wasn't planing on getting more pigeons just making it bigger for the pigeons to have more room. 

THanks for the complements1

Im not completly sure though if I will build this because It took me four years to finally get my dad to build a loft, he said we would build this in the spring. But knowing my procrasination probably in my fam, , It might not happen for a while.


----------

